
A Summer of Julia 2019 - ViralBShah
https://julialang.org/blog/2019/05/jsoc19
======
blindseer
Congrats to all the students and good luck to all of them.

But this is personally so disappointing to see no work on PackageCompiler.jl.
I think PackageCompiler.jl + some sort of core support for interfaces and
traits checked at compile time is what Julia sorely needs. Right now there's
just SOOO much boiler plate and resorting to a third party package to solve
these problems in the language is starting to get to me. Coupled with the fact
that if I want someone to use my code I need to get them to install Julia,
configure their environment and run things in a very specific way and I'm
looking for another language to put my weight behind.

Anyone else want to share insights about writing large applications and
deploying it to users in Julia?

~~~
tixocloud
We’re looking into implementing the language on our platform so folks have the
option of deploying it using Docker/K8s.

Would love to get your feedback if you’re interested? Also happy to exchange
thoughts and insights as well if you have time.

~~~
blindseer
I think it'd be great to have a discussion about this. I think the best place
might be a thread on Julia's discourse forum. If you want to start a
conversation I'll chime in. I'm interested to see what you have going on as
well.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Sounds great - I’ll start a thread there then.

